# Anyone own the Barracuda 2 T/N chuck?



## Mikey (Oct 14, 2008)

I was looking at buying the plain Barracuda 2 chuck from PSI but saw they were up to like $180 plus $10 shipping. They don't sell that one on Amazon but do have the Gold T/N version at a decent discount. The cost is $25 more than the shipped BC2 but you get a few extra things. 

Wondering if anyone has tried one of these, and if you own it, are the included items worth the few extra $$ it cost?


----------



## jcollazo (Oct 14, 2008)

I got the B2 set when it was on Amazon for for $149. I have used every jaw that comes with it. If you plan on making bowls, cups, plates, ect., This is a nice inexpensive set. 

If want something a little more expensive and maybe higher quality for your needs, Woodcraft is have a sale on the on the SuperNova chuck: http://tinyurl.com/4kp8uu

This is a nice price but getting the same amount of jaws can get expensive.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 14, 2008)

I believe the T/N version was a special anniversary edition.  I would go with that one if you have the extra to spend.  If I had the money that would be the route I would choose.


----------



## ronhampton (Oct 14, 2008)

i bought the baracuda-2 tn off of e-bay ,new ,for $149.00plus $20.00 shipping, it has everything listed at penn state for $229.00.it did have a small dent in one corner, but i can live with that.:biggrin::biggrin:---ron.---


----------



## markgum (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the supernova 2 from woodcraft. don't remember what I paid because I needed a chuck and well,,, i just dove in and bought one. I would buy the same again; but $$$ are tight. I would love to have an extra one around just because changing the jaws takes time; and well,,,, i guess I'm just being lazy. let's see... spend $200 for another chuck or take 5 minutes to change jaws.. hmmm

check out the post in in the individual classified.  He has a chuck listed.



Huzzah 

Join Date: Nov 2005
Location: Broadview Heights, Ohio, USA.
Posts: 295 






 *Going out of hobby sale* 
Well, unfortunealty I am getting out of the woodturning 
hobby. I can't seem to find the time to do anything and 
I could really use some extra cash right now. I have 
compiled a list of everything I have, including some 
items that are for local pickup only. 

Please PM me if you are interested in anything or have 
any questions. 

Here's a link to what I have for sale:
http://www.dmpcreations.com/steve/main.html


----------



## Mikey (Oct 14, 2008)

Markgum, yea I know Steve. He gave me first choice of his stuff. I'm getting a nice Lacer skew from him. I think he told me he sold his lot of equipment to someone about 20 minutes from us. Anyway, I'll check out eBay as well. I was looking at the SN2, but I really don't like having to shell out the $$$ for an adapter, then $$$ for every set of jaws when I could get everything for about $200.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the Barracuda 2 , just the plain one , I paid $149 Shipped at Amazon  
I would be lost without my BC2 .I use it for everything from drilling on the lathe to making Precision parts for my kitless stuff . If they are still around after tax time I'm planning on getting the T/N set for use as a second chuck .


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 14, 2008)

adapter comes free with the G3? chuck from KMS tools...he sells on Ebay too, but can't remember his name...


----------



## wolftat (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a G3 and it didn't come with an adapter. It is a great chuck, but I need some extra jaws for it.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 22, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on Monday from Amazon on the T/N coated chuck. Amazon said it would ship next Monday but it shipped yesterday and I had it in my hands today.

My first impression is that this is worth every penny of the $215 price. It does not need any adapter for the 1"x8tpi headstock on my jet, although it does come with an adapter if you have a smaller spindle size. It comes with 4 or 5 different sets of jaws and I was able to try out two today. The action is smooth and the engagement of the "wrench" is very positive. The gold color is pretty slick too and should keep things from rusting given where my lathe is set up and the problems I have during some times of the year. 

The downsides are that the chuck and every set of jaws is coated in oil and in a plastic bag when you get the set. be prepared to spend a bunch of time cleaning off the oil, and even then the oil will continue coming out and slinging off when you start running the lathe. The jaw sets that I used weren't coated in the T/N nearly as well as the body and in places it was either thin or had no coating in small spots. I don't think this will matter much though and I'm not about to give it negative marks just yet. 

Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll get to use it a lot more and be ble to provide some sort of review from a new chuck user.


----------



## JMTracker (Jan 7, 2010)

*great chuck*

You can't go wrong that is for sure.  I have the barracuda2 and wouldn't go back so know you'll like yours.


----------



## BigguyZ (Jan 12, 2010)

I got the plain B2 from Amazon as well for about $150.  I think that even for the additional money of the B2 TiN, I would probably get it.  The TiN chuck has the flat jaws- which is great for small bowls.  It also has the steb center insert that allows you to turn a piece of wood stock without the worm screw or removing the chuck.  Also, it has the indexing ring- which is a feature not easily added to a non-indexing lathe.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 12, 2010)

I own it and I love it.  Worth the price.  The only thing I don't like are the set screws which break pretty easily.


----------

